# Help! Gas vs Electric Oven - Buying Advice



## epaget (Sep 22, 2010)

So I'm sure everyone has their opinion, but I really need some help here. My wife and I are going back and forth and can't decide between a gas or electric oven. Both options would have convection features.

I've heard that gas introduces moisture into baking. Some view that as a plus, others as a minus. I'm not a professional chef, but I love to cook, bake, and experiment with food.

If you have an opinion on which is better, a gas convection oven or an electric convection oven, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I prefer electric. Easier install and I think less hassle and easier to clean.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

For baking, either way. For stovetop cooking, gas is the only way to go.


----------



## lucktothetest (Sep 29, 2010)

I am in the market for a new gas or electric stove as well. I have visited several suppliers running from the 'display models' in new homes to high end professional stoves and am baffled by the array of variables available to the consumer. I am asking you pros out there what you feel are the most important features on a stove and what models you would recommend?

I would budget around $4K for the stove (not including the hood) and would be going with a 30" model. What do you all say?

Thx...Lucktothetest


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Seeing as how a commercial gas range comprised of four 25,000 btu burners and an oven of usually 30,000 btus goes for $2,000, I am pretty darn ticked off with the prices on residential gas models. True. the commercial models have less fire insulation, but are constructed bomb-proof and have much more powerfull burners.

A residential unit should _*not *_have 25,000 btu burner becasue most households don't have commercial hvac systems or fire supression systems, or 2 hr rated fire walls for this kind of power. Nor do they have "1 lb" gas lines required to feed gas to such a beast.

So why do the residential units cost waaay more than the commercial ones?

I dunno, Why do bullies pick on little kids, why do dogs lick their, uh... privates?

Answer: Because they can.

If you want to buy a residential gas oven and range you need:

-Cast iron burners. Not stamped tin ones made from re-cycled beer cans

-Cast iron burner grates/grids. DO NOT tolerate porcelainized grates. It will scorch and burn/flake off and discolour within a few months.

-S/s or cast iron surface under the burners. Again, DO NOT tolerate porcelainized surfaces.

-That being said, porcelainized oven cavities are just fine, as they are not subject to naked flame. S/s oven cavitites are usually very thin guage and will buckle and warp and invariabley get heat-stained anyway.

-For the money it should have a heavier guage (16 or 18 guage) s/s skin around the "showing" surfaces.

If they brag about convection ovens, it should be a "True convection". That is, a fire box under the oven floor with a fan drawing in hot air and blowing it into the oven cavity, NOT a fan at the back of the oven added as an afterthought kinda/sorta blowing warm air around.

Best thing to do is to _really_ study mnfctr's websites and sales literature. Believe it or not, Sears usually has some decent ovens in the $1800 and up range

Stay away from the fancier electronic controls. These usually "Go" after the 1 year warranty period.

Hope this helps


----------

